# Was Patrick Ewing the Best Center during the 90s



## Panama_Jesus (May 9, 2003)

Looking back at what Pat has done in his career,do you think he is the best Center in the NBA during the 90s?

me:

Id say possibly but considering his Comp at the Center position

Hakeem-Ill give it to him,he has stuck with Pat real well,plus he has 2 Rings to Ew's 0 so he gets a pass:yes:

Zo-He has alwas been overrated to me,plus Ewing has always beaten him during their matches

Rik Smits-:laugh: 

MJ-The one man who isnt a Center,who has always denied Pat his right to a Ring Ive always said that he was the only one Pat had to get through,eveybody else was nothing


Any Thoughts?


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Ewing was a great, great center, but I would take Hakeem over him any day of the week.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

*d-rob*

what about david robinson?


----------



## Panama_Jesus (May 9, 2003)

*Re: d-rob*



> Originally posted by <b>mofo202</b>!
> what about david robinson?


Whoops lol,I meant to put him there...

Hes ok at best,I think PE wouldve handled him in the 99 Finals if he didnt get hurt:upset:


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Olajuwan beats Ewing and Robinson no question. They are all no question HoFers though.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: d-rob*



> Originally posted by <b>Panama_Jesus</b>!
> 
> 
> Whoops lol,I meant to put him there...
> ...


I think David Robinson's career has been better than "ok at best."


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: d-rob*



> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> I think David Robinson's career has been better than "ok at best."


Agreed. I would put Hakeem and Pat over him though.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

Ewing was the 4th best center of the 90s, behind Olajuwan, Robinson and don't forget Shaq's career started in 92, and he dominated from day 1. Shaq became the best center in the league hands down probably around 97. Ever since 95, he was considered one of the 3 best. Ewing was a great player, never had a great supporting cast, if he had a younger Oakley, maybe he would've got 1. Or if the Knicks were smart enough to get a good wing player like Houston and Sprewell when he was younger.


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

During the 90's, I'd rank them like so:

1. Olajuwon
2. Shaq
T-3. Ewing and Robinson


Olajuwon won 2 titles during the 90's and swept Shaq in their only meeting in the NBA Finals. Shaq, however, was more dominant than either Ewing or Robinson. Robinson may have won a title, but that was when Duncan turned into the Spurs' go-to guy, and it was a shortened season. Ewing was very good, yet I always thought he was a little overrated. But I'll say he was tied with David behind Hakeem and Shaq.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

yep, i'd take shaq and hakeem first. i never really liked ewing, i always kind of thought that he was in the right place at the right time. i think robinson was worth more and, gulp, i'd probably take mutombo ahead of him too.

sorry, i was never the biggest patrick ewing fan.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Between Mutombo and Robinson, which would you take right now?


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

You have to remeber when Pat sent a shot back it was with Authority, he was to me what mutmbo should have become. Sure he doesnt have the rings of Hakeem and Shaq, but it was MJ who robbed him of a few chances when he was in his prime.

Mind you ill always remember that "layup"....:heart: 

you know the one I mean


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

I would have to say that Patrick Ewing, the Knicks all time scoring leader would have to be considered the second best center of the 80's and 90's. The only one that was better was the Rockets' Hakeem Olajuwon, his stats were a bit better head to head, and the Rockets defeated Patrick's Knicks in the 1994 great 7 game NBA Finals. So I would give the edge to Hakeem, although Patrick is right up there with him as the two best of their era. I am sorry, but Shaq is not in their league.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AFunk4Life</b>!
> I am sorry, but Shaq is not in their league.


im nothing even close to a shaq fan and i can honestly say shaq is better than ewing.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> 
> sorry, i was never the biggest patrick ewing fan.


That's just hating


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Best in the 90s? Not Ewing. Robinson was better than Ewing. Look at past games and their past stats. I'd have to say top center of the 90s is a very tight race between David Robinson and Hakeem.

Remember Davids 93-94 season? 30 PPG, almost 11 RPG, 5 APG, and 3.2 BPG. Maybe THE most dominant season in the 90s.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> Best in the 90s? Not Ewing. Robinson was better than Ewing. Look at past games and their past stats. I'd have to say top center of the 90s is a very tight race between David Robinson and Hakeem.
> 
> Remember Davids 93-94 season? 30 PPG, almost 11 RPG, 5 APG, and 3.2 BPG. Maybe THE most dominant season in the 90s.


The DREAM was better than both of them.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*A name often forgotten*

Head to head, Brad Daugherty used to outplay Ewing almost every time. But the best Center of the 90's would have to be Hakeem.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

1.) Robinson
2.) Olajuwon
3.) Tie Ewing/Shaq
5.) Divac
6.) Mourning
7.) Mutumbo
8.) Smits
9.) Daugherty
10.) Cartwright


----------



## Rocket23 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> Best in the 90s? Not Ewing. Robinson was better than Ewing. Look at past games and their past stats. I'd have to say top center of the 90s is a very tight race between David Robinson and Hakeem.
> 
> Remember Davids 93-94 season? 30 PPG, almost 11 RPG, 5 APG, and 3.2 BPG. Maybe THE most dominant season in the 90s.


Remember Hakeem's? 27 PPG, 11.9 rpg, 3.6 apg, 3.7 bpg. Not to mention one of the most dominating playoff runs ever(individually), a defensive player of the year award, an MVP award, and, most importantly, a championship. 

No way that Dave's season was the most dominant of the 90's...He didn't even earn the MVP award(He didn't earn it the next season either, but I'd say that I have OT'ed enough for this thread)


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: A name often forgotten*



> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> Head to head, Brad Daugherty used to outplay Ewing almost every time. But the best Center of the 90's would have to be Hakeem.


pretty strong statement about daugherty. not the way i remember it, although daugherty certainly could play and the cavs always did well against the knicks.

looking at box scores from '91-92 and '92-93 (basketballreference.com), which were 2 of daugherty's 3 best seasons (don't have box scores from '90-91 season), ewing averaged 24 and 14 on 51.7% while daugherty averaged 21 and 10 on 51.4% in 8 games. daugherty did score more on a higher % in '92.

ewing's there with robinson, below hakeem.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Hakeem and Shaq were better than Ewing. I think Smits was just as good.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Hakeem and Shaq were better than Ewing. I think Smits was just as good.


i think you be trippin.

smits was a very good player but not in ewings league. that should be pretty obvious.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Hakeem and Shaq were better than Ewing. I think Smits was just as good.


That was a dumb post. Just because you are a Pacers fan doesn't mean you have to be ignorant to the actual factuals


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Ewing wasn't the best in his era but you can't discount the player he was because he was awesome and very dominant in his own right. The level of competition at center at that time was the highest in any point in the NBA. He played against the likes of Hakeem, D Rob, Shaq, Brad D, and Mourning. Hakeem is clearly the greatest. If you don't think so I suggest you watch the 93 and 94 playoffs.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> 
> 
> That was a dumb post. Just because you are a Pacers fan doesn't mean you have to be ignorant to the actual factuals


I agree Smits was not as good as Ewing.:no:


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

You guys are all wrong. The best center is clearly one you haven't mentioned. He has had more playoff success, with three rings, than Hakeem, Shaq, Ewing, or Robinson in the 90's. There is no question. Luc Longley is the best center of the 90's.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> You guys are all wrong. The best center is clearly one you haven't mentioned. He has had more playoff success, with three rings, than Hakeem, Shaq, Ewing, or Robinson in the 90's. There is no question. Luc Longley is the best center of the 90's.


grrrrr im a huge bulls fan and even then luc did alot of things that angered me. Definitally on the bottom level of the starting centers in the nba at that time.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rocket23</b>!
> 
> 
> Remember Hakeem's? 27 PPG, 11.9 rpg, 3.6 apg, 3.7 bpg. Not to mention one of the most dominating playoff runs ever(individually), a defensive player of the year award, an MVP award, and, most importantly, a championship.
> ...


It's not like I said Robinson was better. I said it's a tight race between David and Hakeem.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> It's not like I said Robinson was better. I said it's a tight race between David and Hakeem.


It was until the 94 playoffs...I don't know if you watched it or not the series between the Rockets and the Spurs. Hakeem demolished D Rob and the argument ended there.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

Hakeem Olajuwan
David Robinson
Patrick Ewing
Shaquille O'Neal
Alonzo Mourning
Rick Smits
Dikembe Mutumbo
Arvydas Sabonis
[/list=1]


----------



## Panama_Jesus (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree Smits was not as good as Ewing.:no:


Even Smits will tell you himself that PE was the best Center


----------

